

Review my startup: Bundlr - bundle & share web content - sdsantos
http://gobundlr.com

======
tanay46
It looks really good. Seems like a great concept and good design. One
suggestion I would make is have something about the app on the front page such
as a video demonstration or a slightly more detailed explanation of what it
does. Maybe just a paragraph above the part where the random reviews appear.

~~~
sdsantos
We're working on a video that will explain the usefulness of the service, like
someone having to aggregate multimedia content for a specific purpose and
using it. But probably a simple description wouldn't hurt.

